# Have your reading tastes/habits changed since getting into ebooks?



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've noticed a strange thing lately.
Although I can get just as frustrated as anyone with poorly written/edited books, I'm finding that I'm less and less inclined or even enjoy bestsellers or books from the big publishers than I've been in the past.

I'm finding that many of the indie authors have fresher voices, fresher stories that maybe don't fit so well in a specific mold and don't seem as over-edited and homogenized as many of the books from traditional publishers.

Are my tastes just changing, or worse--just off, because I'm reading a wider variety, now?
During my early years, I read mostly Science Fiction (hard science, not fantasy) with a few mysteries thrown in. Then I briefly went through a few romances, but only really liked Georgette Heyer. Then after Gibson's Burning Chrome (which seemed to mark the end of a hard Sci Fi era for me since I couldn't find any books I didn't already have) I settled into mysteries.

Now, I read mostly mysteries, crime, and a few horror (mostly ghost or psychological) and have started preferring the indies.

Has anyone else developed a change in their reading habits as they've started reading ebooks?
Just curious....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe that I had never read even one "indie" book before getting my Kindle and coming here.
Now I will only pay for "published" work from a very small handful (3 or 4) authors.  And I read mostly "indie" authors.  

Just sayin......


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm feeling the same way, I picked up the first volume in a very popular series that everybody is reading and haven't gotten past chapter 2 it just feels to possessed. I have read far more indies, they might be rougher around the edges, but sometimes the story is more interesting. I'm reading one now about a privet eye in Limbo, some how I don't see that as something that would have been trade published.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My reading habits have remained the same, with the possible exception of the quantity increasing slightly.

Mike


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've found myself reading quite a bit more than I used to.  I also now pick up a wider variety of books than  pre-ebook times.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hadou said:


> I've found myself reading quite a bit more than I used to. I also now pick up a wider variety of books than pre-ebook times.


You took the words right out of my mouth, Hadou. I'm also finding it easier to find books that I like - part of that is because of Amazon's Also-Boughts and tags, but I've also gotten some fantastic recommendations from folks in the Book Corner/Bazaar.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I've been a voracious reader.  I used to only read books from mainly the big publishers and mainly in the thriller/mystery genre, but I go out of that genre frequently for a good read.  Over the last few years I've found the thriller genre going very stale and boring as bestselling authors play it safe and use the same formula and characters in every book.  You almost know the story flow before you've read 50 pages and it became boring and a lot of just sloppy writing and plot holes you could drive a train through.  And predictable, too predictable.

In late May for the first time I read a couple indie books and greatly enjoyed reading fresh voices and NOT knowing where the story line was going.  Some of the writing might not be as polished, but I like reading a fresh voice with new ideas and a good story line.  I'm not giving up on big publishing authors I like, but I can definitely add some indie books into my pile.  I think there is plenty of room and readers for both.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, they've changed dramatically. I now read a wider variety of genres thanks to KB and the authors I've gotten to know here. I'm less likely to take a chance on a trad pubbed author because of the price. I'm rereading a lot of old favorites but the majority of my reading is KB authors.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

My reading tastes haven't changed but I sure have a much, much larger pool from which to select. When I was reading paper books I rarely, very rarely, special ordered a book and now they're all "special order" from the huge warehouse at Amazon. I like authors from the past and that's much easier to do. 

I did learn that I don't care for series. After two or three I don't want to read them any longer and move on to something else.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read much more than before and a larger variety of genres. Since getting a Kindle, I also make time to read, something I didn't do before Kindle.  Before Kindle, I only listened to audiobooks.. With 4 kids I didn't have much time to read, now I make time.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

patrickt said:


> My reading tastes haven't changed but I sure have a much, much larger pool from which to select.


I'm more selected with the larger selections. I don't have to put up with thin plots and wooden characters. There are so many of those in trad published authors. You don't know what you're getting until you spend good money to find the book stinks from major authors. With ebook stinkers, send them back. Let the author know he needs to learn to write or edit before he puts his stuff out there.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am definitely reading more indie books than ever before.  In fact, overall, I am reading more.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

In terms of tastes, no. Pretty much the opposite. My Kindle and my involvement here in the forum have opened up new sources and new recommendations in the genres that I already liked. So much so that it's hard to pop back out and try something new....and I've always been pretty good about keeping some variety in my reading.

As for habits....hmm. Before my K3, I had pretty much stopped taking a paperback with me everywhere in my purse because I could occupy my time with content or games on my smartphone. Now I am back to carrying 'reading material' with me again....I now take my K3 with me everywhere in my purse.

I may be reading more in bed at nite....it's just so cozy with my Kindle and my attached SimpleLight. The surrounding darkness and quiet encourage sleep.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> I'm finding that many of the indie authors have fresher voices, fresher stories that maybe don't fit so well in a specific mold and don't seem as over-edited and homogenized as many of the books from traditional publishers.


I didn't find this but I buy a lot of books at local conventions from local authors and small publishers. I've always bought a heavy Canadian content amount of reading, so I get a lot of indie authors and publishers.

Having an ereader didn't change my reading in that way. I buy more books because I don't need to fiddle around with shipping, ordering it in, etc. Now I can just buy 1 book as opposed to organizing 3-4 to get free shipping. I do read more short stories, but that's because it's easy for me to get them with an ereader. A lot of the magazines have moved to ecopy, so I can read more. Also, a number of authors have put up their backlist of short stories and novellas, which has been great for me...many of these authors I've lost and have been able to rediscover (i.e. William King comes to mind).


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't had my Kindle for very long. Don't know what took me so long to get one, but I love it. I'm still reading book reviews in the papers and buying books that intrigue me, but I'm also looking more at the Indie books now mostly because I have just put up my first novel on Kindle and am very much more aware of what's out there. I'm finding indie books that I really like and others that don't appeal at all. As with any book, it's so much a matter of personal taste. Darlene Jones, Author.


----------



## GloWorm (Nov 3, 2011)

I have found that I am reading more original series from indie authors. Cost was initially the reason, but I have found that the indie books have a fresh quality. Sometimes the technical work (like the copy editing and formatting) isn't up to par, but that might sort itself out over time. In addition, many of the classics, like Anthony Trollope, are available at reasonable prices.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I wasn't really aware of the self-publishing world before I got a Kindle, so like many have said above, it's increased the pool of books for me to chose from, without affecting genre preferences etc. too much. There's some great indie authors out there.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually find myself wanting MORE books... I'm willing to take risks on new authors and genres, since the ebook price is lesser (usually).  I generally support small press and indie authors too.

AND I enjoy shorter reads.  Paperback, I want longer books, but for ebooks, I'm loving the 30,000 word range for books.  

There's great stuff out there right now.

-jb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

GloWorm said:


> I have found that I am reading more original series from indie authors. Cost was initially the reason, but I have found that the indie books have a fresh quality. Sometimes the technical work (like the copy editing and formatting) isn't up to par, but that might sort itself out over time. In addition, many of the classics, like Anthony Trollope, are available at reasonable prices.


I'm reading Barchester Towers. Trollope is my favorite author's favorite author.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

You are definitely right on that score, i.e. that you can get all those wonderful classics very inexpensively. I've also been reading a lot of "pulp" fiction from the early 1900's which I never even knew existed--what fun!


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm finding it harder to read longer works than I used to. There are so many different books available now that slogging through a 1000 page monster of an epic fantasy or space opera just seems like overkill. I'd rather read a shorter, tighter novel (or even novella) that is part of a series. I'm much more likely to try out a new indie than a new trad-published author, especially taking into account the price difference.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still like what I like. But the browsing has been made easier now of course. I have found a lot of new and fresh authors, in traditional and smaller publishers that is. I read some indy's, but there aren't as many in the genre I like and I am very very picky. 

My vetting process has been made much easier with ebooks. Faster too, so I can spend more time on reading  

I still prefer full length "normal" sized novels. Not a fan of novellas and the shorter novels. Unfortunately shorter seems to be the new trend, especially with non trad publishers. For me ebooks are just a different way of reading the same novels I read before on paper, if that makes sense. I expect the same quality, covers and such and the same thoughtfulness in putting them out there. 

To me they are the same books. But I can now read again with the larger font  . I had kind of stopped reading altogether as the paperback print had become difficult for me.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

jamesmonaghan said:


> I'm finding it harder to read longer works than I used to. There are so many different books available now that slogging through a 1000 page monster of an epic fantasy or space opera just seems like overkill. I'd rather read a shorter, tighter novel (or even novella) that is part of a series. I'm much more likely to try out a new indie than a new trad-published author, especially taking into account the price difference.


I noticed that too. I look at word counts or page counts, and I think, "Do I really want to spend the time reading a 500+ page books?"

I do find as well that I rely on reviews more and sample a book. If I'm hooked from the first few pages, I'll buy and continue reading. If I don't like a book as much, I'll stop reading too, which I didn't do as much in the past.

There are too many books and only a limited about of time. I like to spend it reading good books, books I enjoy and can fall in love with. I find a lot of them still, but I do find they have to hook me faster than they used to when my choices were more limited.


----------



## CK Kennedy (Sep 2, 2011)

So many books, so little time. It was a treat to re-discover many of the classics as my paper copies had developed a rather musty smell over the years. 

But it really is exciting to explore outside favorite boundaries; even traipsing into vampire territory (with Mozart's Blood and loved it). This is a wonderful new world that you can carry wherever you go and select any genre on a whim. While I always stayed away from "vanity" published books (what a snoot), the new arising of indies includes some really, really good works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CK Kennedy said:


> So many books, so little time. It was a treat to re-discover many of the classics as my paper copies had developed a rather musty smell over the years.
> 
> But it really is exciting to explore outside favorite boundaries; even traipsing into vampire territory (with Mozart's Blood and loved it). This is a wonderful new world that you can carry wherever you go and select any genre on a whim. While I always stayed away from "vanity" published books (what a snoot), the new arising of indies includes some really, really good works.


As much as I've expanded my reading horizons, I still can't do vampires, werewolves and especially not zombies.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll try anything on a free sample, if the blurb looks interesting. Even if it's something I'd never normally look at. And if the sample hooks me, I'll buy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My reading tastes haven't changed because of Kindle. My reading tastes have changed as I have aged. But, I read for the content, so the method doesn't play into my purchasing decision anymore. I tried a few indie books early on in Kindle and found them to be awful. Bad formatting and poor writing. Although, in truth the selection has probably improved a lot since then, which was 08 I think.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I believe that I had never read even one "indie" book before getting my Kindle and coming here.
> Now I will only pay for "published" work from a very small handful (3 or 4) authors. And I read mostly "indie" authors.
> 
> Just sayin......


I have, one of my favorite books is called Once a Runner . And I bought it from the author at a local race.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It hasn't changed my tastes, but it has changed my habits. I've been reading more books that I have always wanted to read. For example, I'm now reading Don Quixote. It's taking me months, but I'm getting through it. I probably wouldn't have read it if it was on paper. The e-reader has given me thousands of books at my fingertips, it is so easy to give a book a chance.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would say that my reading has "expanded".  By that I mean, more new authors (often recommended from sites like this), indie authors, and some new genres ( at least to sample them).

Also, reading classics (which I am doing a little more of) is so much easier (and cheaper).


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

What annoys me is when there is so much stuff up front in a kindle book - credits, reviews etc - that you don't get enough novel in the sample to know whether or not to buy. I downloaded a sample the other week that had 8 lines of novel. I wouldn't even buy a physical book by an unknown author without trying a page or so at least.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I never used to bring books with me everywhere I went, but now that I have a Kindle, I take it along all the time.  Or I'll read on my phone which has a Kindle app.  I've read twice as many books this year as I had last year.

I also read *way* more indies that I used to since they are cheaper.  I like getting e-mails from places like Daily Cheap Reads and Indie e-books because I get introduced to different types of books.  I also use the e-book lending feature from my local library to download library books onto my Kindle.

Next year, I'm setting my book-reading goal even higher than this year's!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've gone back to reading genres that I'd stopped some time ago.   When I was paying $30 for a book, I had to make sure I really wanted to read it so I only bought what I was 99% sure I'd like.  This kept me locked in one or two genres, playing safe. 

Since my Kindle and I got together, I've read so many books I would never have even picked up in a bookstore!  Around 90% of my reading is now by Indie authors.  It's no hardship to try something new when it's free, or only 99c !


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that you bring up the topic, I'd have to say that I read more because of eBooks. More convenient for me than travelling to the bookstore or to the library.


----------



## Jenna Bayley-Burke (Nov 5, 2011)

I read much more widely now. If there is a freebie that sounds interesting, I'll try it. I can't count how many times that free book has led me to buy three more from the same author 

I'm also re-buying research books in e-format because the 'search' function makes them easier to use.


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

Echoing some of the comments above, yes, my reading habits have drastically changed. I am willing to try new authors, who offer eBooks at reasonable prices. I won't pay the $9.99 plus prices, even from writers I enjoy. (I would buy them in print before I'd pay those eBook prices). However, based on price and availability, I find myself downloading books from a number of unknown writers to take a peak at their writing skills. Sometimes, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what everyone else has posted.  I, too, read more than I did before (and I've been an avid reader for a long time).  I still have some print books from my old TBR pile, and I find that when I'm reading print (as I'm doing at the moment), I read slower.  Probably because the print is smaller and packed tighter on the page.  All this is to say, I love my Kindle.


----------



## davidestesbooks (Nov 4, 2011)

I absolutely love what I am hearing on this board.  I have always had a stack of books sitting on nightstand and that is no different with an e-reader, it's just that the stack of books is really flat now.  I read just as much as always, but it is great to hear that a lot of people are reading more.  My true hope is that it translates to kids reading more, too.  

However, the one thing e-books have done for me, is allowed me to see many more varieties of author, rather than just the bestsellers.  Overall, my reading experiences have been much improved because of e-readers.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> What annoys me is when there is so much stuff up front in a kindle book - credits, reviews etc - that you don't get enough novel in the sample to know whether or not to buy.


So true! I've had the same frustration with Amazon. If you go to Smashwords, you may have better luck. On Smashwords, authors can decide how much of a preview they will allow their readers to see free of charge. I usually use 20%.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Hadou said:


> I've found myself reading quite a bit more than I used to. I also now pick up a wider variety of books than pre-ebook times.


Same here! I don't think my tastes have changed, but I am able to buy more new (compared to used) books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> So true! I've had the same frustration with Amazon. If you go to Smashwords, you may have better luck. On Smashwords, authors can decide how much of a preview they will allow their readers to see free of charge. I usually use 20%.


I don't think you can lay the blame for non-useful samples entirely on Amazon. I mean, they don't hide that the sample will be the first 10% of the book. . . .it's up to the publisher/author to make sure that's a quality 10%. I agree that you can often get more than that on Smashwords, but not usually for mainstream titles.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I am reading a wider variety of books. I used to read primarily Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Peter Straub, James Patterson, Patricia Cornwell, and Nicholas Sparks (plus a few other authors).  With the Kindle, I found that I liked reading Melissa Marr, Charlaine Harris, Heather Graham, Noel Hynd, plus others. One thing that I like about the Kindle is that other people don't know what I am reading unless they ask me. I don't have a problem telling people, but I didn't like people striking up a conversation WHILE I was reading a paper book.

On a side note, I feel pretty lucky at work because my teammates are all voracious readers. We have some pretty good discussions at lunch about books.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

For myself, I have seen a huge change in my reading habits. Before finding ebooks, I pretty much stuck to westerns and historical fiction, but with all of the affordable variety available in ebooks, I now read pretty much anything that tickles my fancy


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say that my tastes have changed. I think expanded would probably be a better word. I signed up for Amazon's Daily Deals. So it's nice to get different books thrown my way. Now I'm more likely to try something because I can download it and start reading it immediately.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

My tastes in genre haven't changed although my willingness to explore new authors has definitely increased.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards has changed my habits more than the actual Kindle.  I started out reading books by familiar authors in familiar genres.  However, meeting authors here on KindleBoards, seeing the discussions of books in genres I hadn't read before, and taking part in Geoffrey's Official Unofficial Book Game have really widened my reading horizons.

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I am reading more, I am reading faster, I am reading outside of my comfort zone, I am reading Indies......As Betsy said, the KB likely has been more of an influence on my reading habits than the Kindle itself.


----------



## Louie Flann (Aug 3, 2011)

First of all, I'm not going to the library as often. And second, I've been buying indie authors. I always looked for the name brand authors, but now, I look for what is available for $.99 and $2.99. Also, I've gotten into steampunk. I don't know how I could find this category at the library.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I've also discovered a lot of new authors who have fresh voices, fresh stories. The bigger authors do get stale after a while. I've also noticed that their publishers will release any kind of drivel they write. Like they're so big, they don't even have to try anymore. And, a HUGE advantage is cost. I can't bring myself to pay more than five bucks for an ebook, even from a well known author. I can't believe they sell them for 10 to 15 bucks. If I like an author/book well enough to pay that much, I'm going to get the print book for my keeper shelf.   The thing is, if you pay 99 cents or even 5 bucks for an ebook that you don't enjoy, at least you haven't blown a lot of money.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yes, in the sense I'm more willing to try new authors/Genre's


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit this, my attention span is getting much shorter, so I've come to reading books that are fast-paced, with an almost screenplay-like presentation. I just can't sit through pages and pages of description and feelings, etc. Get to the point, get to the point!

Brian January


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, definitely! I don't want to pay the high prices traditional publishers are strapping ebooks with. I devour books, so why pay 15 dollars for one book when I can get 5 books for that price? And just as some have commented here, I've found some great indie authors with terrific stories to tell!


----------



## DGFall (Jul 7, 2011)

I find that I have many more books going at the same time. Prior to Kindle I used the library a great deal but now not so much. One thing though that is sending me back to the library is the rising cost of E-reader books. Someone on this forum recommended the Prey series by John Sandford. When I looked them up on Amazon I found that they were priced way out of my acceptable price range. I went back to the library and checked them out free. It may be that Amazon, the Publishers, or the Authors may kill the golden goose with their greed.


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

I was really hesitant to join the kindle brigade - as I love the feel and look of real books - but have become rather obsessed with the ease and accessibility the kindle grants to reading. I have only had my kindle for just over two months, but I have already read far more than I would have in paper and have found it much easier to take a chance on an unknown as well. 

Though I wouldn't say that I have changed the genres that I am interested in, I have been more willing to expand to things that I have a lesser knowledge of. And I love how easy it is to have a book at hand which fits your mood. 

I had started reading some scholarly discourse on Shakespeare a little while ago and then had a very early morning start... I sat there reading the same page over and over without processing it until I realised that with the Kindle I was able to pull up something a little lighter and leave the chewy stuff for a more alert me! If I was still carrying paper books, that wouldn't have been an option!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Novellas and shorts are my greatest joy on the Kindle.  Just to be able to have a short, quick, complete read when I need or want one is a tremendous bonus. In the past if I got a quickie it was part of an anthology, and I rarely wanted every one of the titles in those collections.

Now I can pick up quick reads for train rides, afternoons in waiting rooms, etc.  

Also bundles-- for the opposite reason.  A long weekend of relaxation with an entire trilogy in one bundle for a lower price?  Ambrosia!


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

I read mostly Indie's on my Kindle and still prefer paper for the traditionally published. I'm not sure why my preferences are sorting out this way, but it works for me.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Rather than reading a book and hoping to someday meet the author, I've discovered the unique pleasure of reading and enjoying the work of authors whom I have already met.  

Then I can contact them and tell them how much I liked it.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

My reading habits have changed and that has a lot to do with the free and inexpensive books offered for the Kindle. I've tried genres I usually don't read or didn't think I would like. The Kindle has just made it easier and less expenisve for me to try a different style or genre of book. I still buy and read traditiionally published books and now I have more choices of with authors with books put out by ebook publishers and self-published/indie authors.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Well I wouldn't say I agree about trad books but I am certainly reading more indie books that I ever did before my Kindle. My tastes haven't really changed but the opportunity to get niche books has. For instance, I'm a zombie and post-apocalyptic nut. Not something wildly popular even when it's having a bit of a hot streak. With ebooks I'm able to have such a large variety that would have never made it to trad purely because of the genre. 

I'm also able to read more. I'm a mood reader. I go to amazon with a mood in mind and find a book to fill it. The ability of impulse buy is great.  I just love it. Looking forward to getting the touch after Christmas.


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

I read more now that I have a Kindle. More genres, more stories in varying lengths, more publishers, more authors, just...more of everything. The weird thing is I started buying more paper books after I got my Kindle. So for some reason, the Kindle has increased my overall reading volume, regardless of format.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think that my reading tastes have changed. With ebooks, I'm just able to find more of what I want easier than I could in a traditional bookstore. Free samples have been extremely helpful in determining if I'll enjoy a book or not, too.


----------



## Andrea Pearson (Jun 25, 2011)

My reading habits have definitely changed!!! I've always been a "read in bed" type of person, but since getting married and having to adjust to another person's schedule, I stopped. Then I got a phone with the Kindle app installed on it, and slowly, slowly started switching over to reading that instead of physical books. It's not as good as an actual Kindle, but I can read all I want and not keep my husband up all night with pesky lamps!  

And it's sooo nice not to have to switch my position depending on the side of the book I'm reading. 

Also, I think I'm spoiled now. I've found so many awesome books at lower prices, that I now don't buy anything else. If a favorite author sells his/her book for $9.99, I pass, figuring they'll (hopefully) "get" things soon. Readers don't like spending a ton of money!


----------



## Misfit (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with what most people have said here already. Ebooks have opened up a huge venue of what would have otherwise never been available. I like the change in pace, the new voices, the ability to take a chance without paying high prices. It's very refreshing to have so many more options.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

I use the Kindle application for PC to read Kindle books and I find it easier to read hard bound books I already have on the application. Not sure how it happened but it just seems more convenient. Ernie S


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm definitely reading more books.  I'm an audio book fan but I now combine this with my kindle books.

I love the fact that I can preview a sample before purchasing.  Good feature...


_____________________
Judy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

My Kindle has definitely changed my reading habits. I found this thread through searching for "Georgette Heyer." Anyone who knows me (retired English prof) would snort to know I've become a fan of her romances, but I have. They're (mostly) reasonably priced for Kindle and her characters and dialogue are delightfully entertaining--perfect for recreational reading on my Kindle. Like others here, however, I also enjoy new indie writers--the standard thriller/mystery/romance formula gets tiresome even while being overpriced. The Kindle's sampling feature has freed me to try all sorts of new books. I've reviewed a bunch, at Amazon, PODBRAM, and on my blog. (Now, back to searching out overlooked Heyer titles....)


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

For sure. I'm reading books I never would have considered. It's great.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read the same genres as before.  I rarely read best sellers (or if they were best sellers, I didn't notice.  I'm pretty sure JD Robb is a best seller and I read her before and although I read them a lot less now, that's more me timing out on the series than anything to do with Kindle.)    

I do read indies, but I have not dropped any of my beloved authors that happen to be traditionally published.  I've added some in both camps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

One really weird, quirky thing I have noticed only very recently: I read very long books more slowly on my Kindle, and suspect I would prefer a paperback or hardcover in those cases.

Not sure why, but I've downloaded a couple of very hefty tomes recently and found myself flustered and distracted with them in Kindle format.  I'm trying to ignore it until the reason becomes accidentally apparent.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

I want to support indie authors more, and I've been more inclined to read erotica as it's better priced and hits on more topics that are interesting to me. The erotica selection in the stores here are rotten and I've been absolutely disgusted with the quality of the ones I spent $20-$25 on.


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been reading more because I can easily enlarge the print.....so not being able to find my glasses in no longer a deal breaker!  I also do find that I'm far more inclined to read indie writers, people I never would have found if not for forums like this.  Author that comes to mind, Karen McQuestion.  A real find.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, my reading habits have changed in several ways.

1.) I'm much more open to self-published writers than I used to be.
2.) I'm catching up on a lot of literary classics I've been meaning to read, mostly because they are available for free.
3.) I'm reading a lot more short stories and other, shorter works (novellas, etc.) than I used to, mainly because they are more available and easier to find.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes. In just the last year my reading habits have changed dramatically. Before 2010, I bought all my books in paperback and hardback form from B&N and various independent bookstores. 

Last year, I gave in and started ordering from Amazon. I downloaded the Kindle app onto my PC. Now instead of just reading books from certain select authors, I try everything. With eBooks I don't feel guilty purchasing, then reading only part of the book. I'm reading a wider variety of books and a ton of indies, which frankly, wouldn't have been an option offered by the B&Ns.

Also, in the last two years I've tried to curtail my physical book buying because space is an issue. We down-sized into an 1,100 sq ft. home and while my husband built me a floor to ceiling bookcase for Mother's Day, it still isn't enough to hold my collection.

The Kindle is a life saver. I take it everywhere, read more, and can have the library of my dreams.


----------



## CJBranscome (Oct 25, 2011)

I love that I can buy a book anytime anywhere. In an airport and need a book? Done. In a hotel? Done.

I do find myself going into bookstores for my non-fiction needs. That might change as the tech changes for accessing these books, but right now, I find my electronic versions of non-fiction aren't as user-friendly as the paper books. In my head, that makes absolutely no sense, but I feel a sense of relief when I go for a non-fiction book and I have a paper copy instead of electronic. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?  

Happy Monday,
CJ


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

CJBranscome said:


> I love that I can buy a book anytime anywhere. In an airport and need a book? Done. In a hotel? Done.
> 
> I do find myself going into bookstores for my non-fiction needs. That might change as the tech changes for accessing these books, but right now, I find my electronic versions of non-fiction aren't as user-friendly as the paper books. In my head, that makes absolutely no sense, but I feel a sense of relief when I go for a non-fiction book and I have a paper copy instead of electronic.
> 
> ...


That makes complete sense. Example: when the latest incarnation of Mark Twain's autobiography came out, I got it for Kindle. But it's a huge, disorderly mess, best dipped around in or scrounged via the index. I found the Kindle was clumsy for flipping here and there and back again. That one is better in paper, I'd say.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm definitely finding more indie authors now that I can sample whole books for free before buying the rest of their series at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think so. I still look for a well written book that holds my attention. Doesn't matter if it's print or ebook.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Darlene Jones said:


> I don't think so. I still look for a well written book that holds my attention. Doesn't matter if it's print or ebook.


Oh, man, yeah. Me too. I have a folder on my Kindle titled "Not Read." If it drags, if it's badly written, in it goes. I taught English 30 years. I paid my dues. Life's too short to go to my grave reading badly written prose.

Can we drink to that?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Can we drink to that?


Of course! But then, we can drink to just about anything!


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm reading so much more now. The convenience of downloading a book someone mentions in passing is so great. Before, I'd have to remember to jot down the title, then remember to look for that note when I was the bookstore next, etc. 

Plus, the sampling feature for the Kindle has opened up a whole new world of indie authors for me - I can sample, then buy so easily.

I'm seriously addicted to my Kindle.


----------

